# Kribs



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone knows/ has kribs for sale? I live in Seagoville, so it's a drive to go anywhere. I will be at the meeting, and I would like to pick some up before the meeting or after. 

Let me know. 

JJ:attention


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

The last time I was in Aquarium Boutique on Garland Road in Dallas, there were MANY in stock of various sizes. And I seem to remember that several members had extras that they were trying to find homes for.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

If you can remember who they where Michael, let me know. I will give Aquarium Boutique a call and see if they carry them.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

I have kribs....how many you want? Im in irving...just north of 30 @ beltline


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

I need two females. I hope to be at the meeting. Lots of people requesting this weekend off for Spring Break.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

I can't tell sexes well so I'll bring some and maybe you can get what you need


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

That will work. Thanks


----------



## Malefactor (Jan 29, 2014)

Been researching in case i can start to do Kribs Tanya. Appears there's only 2 sure fire ways to sex Kribs.

1). The tail fin. Females have a completely round tail find, and males have a "spade" with a slight tip in the middle like a shovel. 

2). Dorsal Fin. Females coloration ends before the final 1/4 of the dorsal find at the back. Males stripe along the top of the fin goes all the way to the end.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

I think you can tell by the belly color too...lol


----------



## Malefactor (Jan 29, 2014)

Sometimes, Appears males can get red bellies too. Females get a deep purple when pregnant, but even males can get red / pink from what i've heard. Not sure though.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey Tonya!

Added the females to their soul mates lol. Males where a little aggressive first min or two, but they started swimming together. 

Males coloered up very nicely! 

Thanks again...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Awesome! You're welcome


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Tanya, Thanks for the Kribs. The are rarely seen in my heavily planted 40 breeder but they adjusted well. I'm sure my shrimp population in that tank will be at 0 very shortly. Also thanks for the Tetras and 1 Rasbora. I put them in my 90 Gallon tank and all are doing well.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Awesome, mike


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

I love kribs! They are funny, charming and have a attitude! One way you can difference is the male body tent to be longer that the female, female are usually a bit chubbier. The male tail it's a bit more colorful than the female and I think you can notice some spots on his tail too. The thing that I notice on the female, besides the purple belly, it's the way the female swims, curving her body, going to the sides, swimming backward etc, the male swimming is a bit more aggressive.

I bred kribs for 4 years, until I gave them to Tanya... I guess they kept breeding well. I used to go around lfs looking for very colorful males to pair with the females, once they pair (if you really want to just breed them) you should give them a separate tank a 10G works fine. I use to have 2 10 G, once they have babies I waited for 2 weeks and move them to the other tank. In 2 weeks the female would have eggs ready in their cave (broken clay planters work great),pretty much I was having a batch every month.

Good luck!


----------



## ajadcock (Aug 30, 2013)

Another way to tell if a male/female apart is to look at the lower fin at the front ( cant Remember the name :s).
When the male flares and displays his are pointy while the female when she displays they are rounded like little backwards cartoon feet  
Sounds bonkers but it worked for me to pick 2 different breeding pairs 

Adam

Sent from a 486DX...


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

I loved the pair Alex gave me but had no idea how prolific and aggressive they are. If I wanted to keep only for beauty and no breeding should I keep all males or all females? thinking all males but unsure


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

all males should be fine, there is no point on having all females since the female colors gets pretty vibrant with the males, the pretty belly purple color is to attract the male. They still will claim territory in a small aquarium but no showing agression towards other species.

Yes that breeding pair were together for years, and since they had their own tank for years they were a bit aggressive with anything that move in their territory, even with the babies after 3 weeks. The female will be getting ready to laid eggs after 2 weeks of hatching the fry.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Does their digging cause problems in planted tanks?


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

They don't really dig per say. The burrow under a piece of wood to breed on the underside. I've never had any issues what so ever! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

alexopolus said:


> all males should be fine, there is no point on having all females since the female colors gets pretty vibrant with the males, the pretty belly purple color is to attract the male. They still will claim territory in a small aquarium but no showing agression towards other species.
> 
> Yes that breeding pair were together for years, and since they had their own tank for years they were a bit aggressive with anything that move in their territory, even with the babies after 3 weeks. The female will be getting ready to laid eggs after 2 weeks of hatching the fry.


Alex I will have to disagree. If you have a large enough tank, you will be ok with 2-3. But say in a 75, which I have, even two is difficult. One male will bully the others pretty good.

At least this is in my experience.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Malefactor (Jan 29, 2014)

Yeah, they seem to be hit or miss on personality like most fish. I ended up with 2 of them to test out... Had the same problem as Jerry with 1 pair in a 55 gal. There was 1 fish in there they just didn't like and it happens to be one of my favorites i'm trying to breed... So, looking for a new home for them. Had to pull them into my 10 gal breeder for now by themselves. So, if anyone wants a couple of Kribs let me know! *lol*


----------

